# Could puppy treats cause loose stools?



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Since bringing our puppy home he has pudding like stools. Feeding him the same food figuring that would be best in the beginning (Canidae lamb and rice). Tried some things but they have not helped - been adding canned pumpkin recently to his meals and now using filtered water as the breeder has well water and ours is city water with chlorine. Besides our water, the only thing that is different is I bought treats for training. First, Kong puppy treats and then Purina puppy treats (both are the hard cookie type). I break them into small pieces but still give quite a a lot as I give a treat for coming, going potty outside, sitting, or put some in crate etc. I'd like to not use these types of treats to see if that's the cause of the loose stools. What would you recommend for small treats for training - can be homemade or store bought? I was thinking of boiled chicken or hot dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How old is your puppy? Most puppies have sensitive stomachs so I would try removing everything except food. Add some boiled white rice to slow him down. If he is a young puppy under 3-4 months there is no rush to do any training other than house-training. Just get him feeling good and bonded with you. Ask your pet food store for a high quality low grain food for sensitive stomachs. It could take several days to settle him down so BE PATIENT. Many pet stores offer free samples of other dog food brands. Try using them as treats and maybe you will find one he really likes. If that food is not appropriate as puppy food you can use it as a treat.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

could be the food. i use natural
and organic treats. Zuke's, Fruitables,
Plato, organic freezed dried chicken
liver ( i haven't use it in a while
so i forget the brand).i used boiled
peices of chicken. the chicken i
consider high value. when i fed hot dogs
i would cut a small peice and then cut that
peice in half. i was concerned about him
choking on the little round peice.
my GF makes biscuits sometimes. my GF is sleeping.
when she wakes up i'll ask her for the
recipe. remind me to send it to you
or i'll post it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes most definitely. I was using cheerios at home and started using charlie bear treats for training class. He had the runs pretty good the next day, but now that I'm using the treats at home for training sessions too they aren't upsetting his stomach. Just got too many that first day.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Treats have always upset Stosh's stomach, I pretty much use cooked chicken, string cheese or beef crunchies that I make myself- you can get the recipe on the recipe forum. When he was little I moistened his dry kibble so he wouldn't have to stop and chew it.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah i must say yes in my situation... i was in the other room when my daughter decided to feed the dog a 1/2 a bag (petco sized treat baggy) of treats... he's had the hershey squirts since... plus i think they are flying through his intestines w/o digesting because ive caught him a couple times trying to lick his poop


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Oooh, I bet your doggy LOVES your daughter now. His new best friend.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Keep in mind that MOST treats are not puppy safe - as in they can cause upset stomach. Many treats will say on the back of the bag that they are NOT for puppies. Purina has some biscuits for puppies that is a complete diet (i.e. its like feeding dinner - so when you reduce caloric intake from other food the puppy isn't missing anything from the diet).


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Both treats I bought were puppy. Calling vet tomorrow and switched to Wellness puppy large dog. Mixed it in with the Canidae he normally eats and he loved it so much more than the Canidae alone. 

I hope once his poo firms up he stops eating it. It's soooo gross. Do not want to go raw but since someone said it stops this problem I may be driven to it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

rjvamp said:


> Keep in mind that MOST treats are not puppy safe - as in they can cause upset stomach. Many treats will say on the back of the bag that they are NOT for puppies. Purina has some biscuits for puppies that is a complete diet (i.e. its like feeding dinner - so when you reduce caloric intake from other food the puppy isn't missing anything from the diet).


 I'm having a hard time imagining anything made by purina is good enough quality to use as a meal.

Most treats are perfectly fine for most puppies given that they are introduced slowly. There are, of course, always exceptions. My little guy was fine after one day, and has been since. He would've been fine had I used the treats ahead of time prior to class. However, I was using cheerios and the trainer wanted high value treats in class so I bought a bag right before the class started.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

has your pup been tested for giardia, coccidia? Too much of anything can cause issues with digestion. I would just use the kibble your pup is eating as training treats and count it as part of his meal.
My pup was rawfed, I use natural balance log rolls for training treats and on the track. Though he's never had issues with sensitive stomach.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have found with my dogs that very hard treats, including "teeth cleaning " treats, designed to last a long time, do indeed give runny poops, to young dogs and even older dogs. Even the Kong puppy treats.


----------

